# [DUP] taste fehlt seit xorg

## Stone

sorry weiss nicht genau wie ich das topic nennen soll:)

naja auf jedenfall seit dem ich xorg verwende geht eine taste auf meiner tastertur nicht mehr. die taste ist in ordnung nur dürfte sie xorg einfach nicht "nehmen"

es handelt sich um diese taste  *Quote:*   

> < >

 

hab diese zeichen jetzt kopiert weil ich sie leider nicht machen kann.

wie kann ich das ändern?

danke

----------

## misterjack

ich glaube mit der forensuche kann man das problem schnell lösen, aber ich bin zu faul für dich zu suchen  :Razz: 

----------

## Lenz

Oh Mann, diese Tasten-Frage ist mittlerweile echt schon legendär!  :Wink: 

Mods, bitte als [DUP] markieren.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Die Suche versagt natürlich bei solchen Suchbegriffen (obwohl Mmmonster Duuup)  :Sad: , insbesondere " Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"" sollte interessant sein.

xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

/edit

Please @Mods macht dieses Problem klebrig.

----------

## Earthwings

Ja, ja, alle motzen wieder kräftig rum, aber raussuchen will es keiner   :Laughing: 

 :Arrow:   seit Umstieg auf X.org fehlen einige Zeichen 

Geschlossen als [DUP]likat.

----------

